# Relic help  South Carolina?Palmetto tree?



## appliedlips (Feb 3, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could help with this brass item.It was dug in a late 1800's privy awhile back.the "tree" has seperated from the main part but could be repaired.The bottom bends around in the back and is damaged also.It was almost tossed out but I thought it resembled a Palmetto tree and may have a S.C. military connection.The picture is larger than actual size,it is less than 2" tall.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like some kind of strap buckle.. what's the size?


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 3, 2009)

It doesnt look like any Civil War items that I have seen although the top hook does have a form commonly seen on buckles of that period.


----------



## bottlediger (Feb 3, 2009)

Almost looks like Maj or Lt Col rank

 Digger ry


----------



## Hoosier49er (Feb 4, 2009)

Most military buckles from the Civil War era were filled in with lead. (I'm a big time Civil War junkie) This would have been too small for that. Some sort of watch fob?


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks like maybe a corset hook or something like that


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks like the top to a syrup pitcher....it's cool, whatever it is.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 4, 2009)

I have seen buckles like that (minus the palm) on womens danties in shops in Pensacola.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 4, 2009)

The Federal Govt was making small indian cents in 1861. I have dug a bunch of them in US and CS camps. Not sure what the south was making as far as coins at that time. Never dug any southern coins unless you count trade tokens. You find a lot of foreign coins in CS camps like spanish (silver reales are really common), british, and french coins. Post a photo sounds interesting.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Hoosier49er
> 
> Most military buckles from the Civil War era were filled in with lead. (I'm a big time Civil War junkie) This would have been too small for that. Some sort of watch fob?


 
       I agree it is too small for an average buckle,What part would be filled with lead?It appears to have lead solder that once held the tree on and filling the back in some before it detoriated.I have dug several belt plates and a breast plate and never noticed lead.I don't know much about relics at all,however.It is small and only measures      1 7/8"x 1 7/16".The pit it was in was at the oldest 1885 but that is where I have dug some good older buttons & plates.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> I have seen buckles like that (minus the palm) on womens danties in shops in Pensacola.


 

     Where they on the ladies?[] Those dollar bills will add up you know!


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/civilwar/plates.htm

 If you scroll down there you will see some of the plates are made of stamped brass with lead filled backs. They also used the same construction for insignia and other stuff.


----------



## marjorie040 (Feb 20, 2009)

Palmetto Tree?

 Looks like an hibiscus flower to me. That's just me!
 regards,


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 20, 2009)

Hibiscus, hmmmmm I was thinking edelweiss. Try Treasure Quest, bet somebody there knows.


----------

